# Two more Days



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't wait only 2 more days (around 48 hours) until I get my Kindle Fire. I was wondering how many more of you 
are expecting a KF this wkend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Soooo exciting!!

I'm sure you can't wait!!

Betsy


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm (most likely) being gifted a Fire for the holidays, but I have to wait until next weekend

At least if I have any problems with it KCS might be a little less busy...


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't say I'm expecting one... but I'm hoping for one and have dropped lots of hints!!  

I hope I'm not too disappointed if there isn't one, but I'm kind of psyched for a tablet.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulatins JLee! You are so going to love the Fire!!! I'm not very patient so I ordered mine right away. My sister has an ipad and I played around with it for a while, but I loved the idea of having all of Amazon's charms integrated with a smaller tablet. I have not been disappointed.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Add me to this list  

I ordered the Fire on my account so it would already to registered to me but turned it over to my husband as soon as it arrived. I've known it's been in the house since about Dec. 3.

I've been teasing my husband about playing with it when I'm not around. He keeps telling me how fun it is and how much I'm going to love it.

I've been watching the free App of the Day for a while and have a lot waiting for me to try out. 

I only have to wait about a day and a half now


----------



## BookLover (Mar 20, 2009)

I get mine tomorrow!! Can't wait. I did get to play around with my mom's (she's getting hers Christmas day). I told my dad I wanted to put some apps on itfor her ;0)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got one for my brother but I'm afraid he got one for me (he didn't know I had one, silly boy).  He does now, though. LOL!

Betsy


----------



## BookLover (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok-thought I loved it when I was playing with my mom's. I think that was infatuation-today is definitely LOVE! My sweet husband also gave me a gift card so I could buy some more apps! Hulu looks fantastic. I'm so used to using my Iphone that the screen is huge by comparison. Can't tell if I will read with it as much as my K3-but perhaps for night reading. My mom is so going to enjoy hers!! Love Amazon!! The UPS man can testify to that too! :0) Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to the Fire family! You're going to love it!


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

Fair warning to everybody... tomorrow morning my technophobic, yet suddenly interested, sister is going to be loosed on the internet via a Fire and a WiFi connection.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I suspect there will be many newbies out there by tomorrow!

Yesterday when I drove a patient to her radiation session, one of the employees of that radiation oncology practice was sitting in the waiting room after her treatment.. she was drinking some coffee or something from their k cup selection and I was waiting for her since open cups don't ride in my car and he was waiting for lunch.. and somehow Kindle Fire came up I think from an ad on the tv on the wall.. and he said he got one for his girlfriend but he couldn't buy stuff for it since it was wrapped up.  He was pretty excited for her.  I gather he plays some game that requires more power for himself, so no Fire for him.


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

I got one from my mom for Xmas! Im hooked. I bought my gf one for Xmas and gave it to her early, so I knew what to expect, what I didn't expect is how I seriously see this rendering my laptop useless for d*mn near everything except prolonged typing. I'm pretty sure this will be tagging along with me everywhere from now on.

Its funny, I got my gf a fire for Xmas, I got my mom a fire for Xmas (surprised her), she got me one (surprised me), my sister got us all cases and amazon gift cards. We got my sister itunes cards for her ipad, my cousin got an ipad 2 with an otterbox etc. A VERY tablet Xmas for my family.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, it's Christmas day and the paper says millions of Fires have been sold and are expected to show up under the tree today. May have a lot of newbies on here tomorrow!  BTW the article was quite positive on Fire and recognized its purpose and limitations. I'm still happy I got it.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

i received my kindle fire this morning and my oberon but guess what the kids have me so busy with their stuff and with all the cooking and cleaning I have not touched it yet : ( Family is coming in at 4 and I am cooking everything. Anyone want some Honey bake ham, dressing, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, squash casserole, broccoli & rice casserole, green beans deviled eggs and to top it off a caramel cake and triple chocolate pie. My mom is giving me a keurig. I don't drink coffee but I have already bought southern sweet tea and hot chocolate. Isn't Christmas so much fun.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> i received my kindle fire this morning and my oberon but guess what the kids have me so busy with their stuff and with all the cooking and cleaning I have not touched it yet : ( Family is coming in at 4 and I am cooking everything. Anyone want some Honey bake ham, dressing, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, squash casserole, broccoli & rice casserole, green beans deviled eggs and to top it off a caramel cake and triple chocolate pie. My mom is giving me a keurig. I don't drink coffee but I have already bought southern sweet tea and hot chocolate. Isn't Christmas so much fun.


That menu sounds fantastic! I have a Keurig and love it. I drink everything and my son likes the tea. Btw - caramel cake sounds delicious. Want to share the recipe??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I got my son a Fire for Christmas and when he opened the box he seemed stunned--in a good way. I like when I can do that...LOL. My daughter got a new iPhone and almost started crying, she was so excited.

The electronics were a hit this year.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The two granddaughters were very happy with their Kindles...  And now their mom wants one.

Betsy


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

i bought the cake from a friends neigbor for $20 and its worth a lot more but she is an older lady jusrt trying to make extra money.


----------

